# Longines Military Watch !!!!



## brucethemanlee (Apr 8, 2016)

This looks awesome. Basel 2018 release!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes indeed. It looks an amazing watch. I think I’ll have to buy this. I don’t think any brand has ever attempted this vintage dots on the dial. I think Longines has achieved a great look that resembles a classic vintage dial. The only grouse perhaps I may have is that the movement should have been manual winding and NOT automatic for a really period correct watch. A fantastic experiment indeed in the Heritage line by Longines. I’ll take one.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Heritage Nautilus









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm poor! I need to start a "gofundme" campaign! So many watches I need a thicker wallet! Hahaha... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

It will be either this one or the Tudor BB 39 for this year. Already went far above my watch budget for the year and we are just in March.....


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Cybotron said:


> Heritage Nautilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, did this one came out as well for 2018?


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Watcher1988 said:


> Great watch, did this one came out as well for 2018?


I think so. No specs as of yet. Someone said they should be available soon. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Now hold on just one minute.....okay the Longines Military Watch has been added to my list.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

What’s everyone’s opinion on the “antique” dial? On one hand I’ve heard that the fauxtina trend has gone overboard; the devil’s advocate in me would argue that we already antique everything from jeans to furniture to jewelry and I don’t see why watches are somehow sacrosanct from antique finishing. (OK, they technically are in this forum, but most people out there won’t know/care)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cybotron said:


> Heritage Nautilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best watch I have seen so far, can't wait to see what the details are on this one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Longines has so many hidden releases this year. They need more coverage!


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice,
Waiting for the specs and see more novelties


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

More pics from Basel...


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for the pics! I do hope they make sub second variant in the near future as well!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Nautilus skin diver reissue details.....from vintagediver's IG post.

42mm
$2600 estimate

The flat long lugs with 42mm is going to be a problem for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

DYL said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the "antique" dial? On one hand I've heard that the fauxtina trend has gone overboard; the devil's advocate in me would argue that we already antique everything from jeans to furniture to jewelry and I don't see why watches are somehow sacrosanct from antique finishing. (OK, they technically are in this forum, but most people out there won't know/care)


Very glad this is being remade and in a sensible size but the faux spotting on the dial may be a deal breaker for me. IMO it would have been perfect if they just left it alone.

I just keep thinking about if someone asked about the aging and I told them it was artificial, I'd realise how silly it sounds...


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh man, if only the Military minute hand was 1/16 in. longer, enough to penetrate the chapter ring.

heb


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

vexXed said:


> DYL said:
> 
> 
> > What's everyone's opinion on the "antique" dial? On one hand I've heard that the fauxtina trend has gone overboard; the devil's advocate in me would argue that we already antique everything from jeans to furniture to jewelry and I don't see why watches are somehow sacrosanct from antique finishing. (OK, they technically are in this forum, but most people out there won't know/care)
> ...


There are some people like me there who want to wear a good vintage watch without the hassles of going through the authentication while buying and later expensive maintenance it entails. These watches fulfils our need for a good vintage vibes at a good price with a brand warranty!

Anyway who notices our watch except us!! I've yet to experience an encounter where someone noticed the watch I'm wearing. It's me who naturally first see the wrist and then the face of incoming stranger....

Yes I like to notice and compliment the person if he is wearing a nice watch. At times he/she gives me strange look as if I said something weird or strange. Most of the times it was a gift from someone and they didn't know anything about the watch.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

vexXed said:


> Very glad this is being remade and in a sensible size but the faux spotting on the dial may be a deal breaker for me. IMO it would have been perfect if they just left it alone.
> 
> I just keep thinking about if someone asked about the aging and I told them it was artificial, I'd realise how silly it sounds...


I guess it's all personal preference for me if I was wearing a vintage watch that I bought 2nd,3rd or whatever hand. The hard part for me would be to explain the patina and history of the watch. I love vintage watches well the looks anyway. I don't like the idea of wearing someone else's history,unless it's a family heirloom. I realize I'm in the minority but seeing vintage Bulova watches sell for 1k etc.. The vintage market seems nuts to me. I want the modern technology and retro design.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanE (May 6, 2007)

DYL said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the "antique" dial? On one hand I've heard that the fauxtina trend has gone overboard; the devil's advocate in me would argue that we already antique everything from jeans to furniture to jewelry and I don't see why watches are somehow sacrosanct from antique finishing. (OK, they technically are in this forum, but most people out there won't know/care)


I think this is overdone. Maybe it works in clothing for some people, but on a new watch seems like they're trying too hard imho


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Pun said:


> There are some people like me there who want to wear a good vintage watch without the hassles of going through the authentication while buying and later expensive maintenance it entails. These watches fulfils our need for a good vintage vibes at a good price with a brand warranty!
> 
> Anyway who notices our watch except us!! I've yet to experience an encounter where someone noticed the watch I'm wearing. It's me who naturally first see the wrist and then the face of incoming stranger....
> 
> Yes I like to notice and compliment the person if he is wearing a nice watch. At times he/she gives me strange look as if I said something weird or strange. Most of the times it was a gift from someone and they didn't know anything about the watch.


I have to agree with you. Last time i noticed a nice watch from a stranger and i tried to see what it was. His body just kept moving so eventually i noticed how hard it is to really recognise someone else's watch. Which made realise even more that we are wearing a watch for ourselves. Who cares if it is $100,- or $10K watch, eventually it is all a matter of taste.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes Sir. How we live our life is also to some extent a matter of taste indeed.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

SeanE said:


> I think this is overdone. Maybe it works in clothing for some people, but on a new watch seems like they're trying too hard imho


Agree that they are trying too hard. To me the contrived vintage effort takes away from the charm of the watch. Even if others don't ask about it (which really isn't the main reason I'm on the fence about it), the fact that I know it is forced spotting on the dial kinda cheapens it for me. Again, that's just me though. I still may get one but would like to see one in person first. Perhaps I can live with it as I've been wanting a 6B/159 reissue for a little while now and this is probably as close as Longines or Omega are going to get.

I bet Longines releases another version minus the spotting next year... after I get this one... haha.


----------



## Mikey777 (Mar 26, 2016)

Love the military Basel release except for the the fauxtina. Should have stuck with off-white and black dial options in my opinion. Patina must be earned!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I think lacquered beige/white or silver dial would have been better. I would even pay more for enamel heh


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I like this Watch very much!!!



brucethemanlee said:


> This looks awesome. Basel 2018 release!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

dantan said:


> I like this Watch very much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. This watch is gradually growing on me. I feel as if I wear it I can easily use as a beater watch. All bruises and scratches will organically assimilate into the design of the dial and watch as they were already there. 38 mm is a good size but if it were 34-36 mm then it would have been practically very difficult to differentiate between the original and the reissue. Perhaps dial has little more patina and has more black dots than the original watch picture, but we have seen only pictures and seeing at stores would be different experience. A different watch indeed to say the least. I like it.


----------



## orzo1212 (Oct 21, 2017)

Love the size of this vs. the original (as great as it was). But to me the whole point of vintage is that the watch has a story, a connection to the past... highly subjective of course... but I think that this not only *doesn't* have that connection, because it's kind of pretending to be vintage (at least to most non-watch people)... hmmmm... doesn't sit well with me. Obviously Longines has the right to do whatever they want with their historic designs. 

So this basically just convinced me to try to find the original. I imagine they aren't super common, but anyone aware of ones for sale?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Fook it. At first I was upset with the fauxtina. However, it looks so nice that I will just think of it as design trend.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Cybotron said:


> Heritage Nautilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The Longines Heritage Nautilus is kind of like a Tudor Heritage Ranger plus a Rolex Explorer plus some sort of Omega Dive Watch all mixed and matched, and somehow, it works stylistically!


----------



## brucethemanlee (Apr 8, 2016)

dantan said:


> The Longines Heritage Nautilus is kind of like a Tudor Heritage Ranger plus a Rolex Explorer plus some sort of Omega Dive Watch all mixed and matched, and somehow, it works stylistically!


Looks like Omega seamaster 300 master coaxial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

DYL said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the "antique" dial? On one hand I've heard that the fauxtina trend has gone overboard; the devil's advocate in me would argue that we already antique everything from jeans to furniture to jewelry and I don't see why watches are somehow sacrosanct from antique finishing. (OK, they technically are in this forum, but most people out there won't know/care)


Interesting point.

The Longines military is very handsome. But... personally, the dial on the Longines isn't to my taste, nor was the uniquely rotting 'heritage' Laco flieger that people went nuts about a year or two ago. Am doubly amused that the forum has more than it's fair share of safe-queen obsessives who wail and gnash their teeth if they get a ding on their watch, yet laud pre-bashed up / faux-patina pieces like this. Ha!

As a fan of real wabi, just wear your watches and let them... get some wabi.

I really don't mind aged lume tones, or case finishing that gives a sense of patina, but deliberately printing a dial that looks water-stained / damaged is (for me, at least) a bridge too far.


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

dantan said:


> The Longines Heritage Nautilus is kind of like a Tudor Heritage Ranger plus a Rolex Explorer plus some sort of Omega Dive Watch all mixed and matched, and somehow, it works stylistically!


It much closer to the original than any current Tudor Heritage or Rolex Explorer.


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

Love the case design. Absolutely should have been a manual movement.

When I consider it independently of the 'fauxtina' angle, the dial mostly reminds me of the speckled look that I see in the paper of some notebooks. I think it looks quite nice, overall. I don't care for the hands, though. Would have preferred leaf.

At least it doesn't have a date window.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

I definitely understand the disdain of the fauxtina (I myself like it). But methinks this trend definitely opens up this style of watch to the masses- it democratizes the high end vintage watch market. Think of the snooty thick glasses w. Village people with they're vintage faded GMT masters. They won't be the only ones with this watch style anymore !

TLDR- it democratizes high end vintage watches. My 2c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o0juny0o (Jul 25, 2013)

W/ the fauxtina, i'd like to expect a greater flavor of patina as it further ages.


----------



## Memorybabe62 (Oct 14, 2015)

Simple. Beautiful. Fake patina and all.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

JLS36 said:


> I guess it's all personal preference for me if I was wearing a vintage watch that I bought 2nd,3rd or whatever hand. The hard part for me would be to explain the patina and history of the watch. I love vintage watches well the looks anyway. I don't like the idea of wearing someone else's history,unless it's a family heirloom. I realize I'm in the minority but seeing vintage Bulova watches sell for 1k etc.. The vintage market seems nuts to me. I want the modern technology and retro design.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


MAKES SENSE TO ME ...


----------

